# Lemme see your grannies!



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^She's adorable <3

Does 21 really count as "grandpa/granny"?? xD I'll have to post another pic of Gator, if so...~


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_

this is my boy, he is 20, his poor face is graying out, got real bad over spring .


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Zexious said:


> ^She's adorable <3
> 
> Does 21 really count as "grandpa/granny"?? xD I'll have to post another pic of Gator, if so...~


I don't think she's quite "Granny" status yet but she's the oldest we've got 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

Aww look at all your cute older ones  This is Roads, my 24yo STBD gelding. He did race in his younger years and has held up quite well. Enjoy!

Kicking up his heels in the field, in the lead as usual.























A ride today.







He still has way more go than woah


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Roadswarrior- If you ever want to send him my way for retirement I wouldn't turn him down! That horse is **** gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

He is a looker but has the grumpy old man attitude. I'm kind of fond of him and plan on keeping him for a while, but if my plans change I'll let you know Nikkibella


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

This is our appendix 20 yr old and apha 23 yr old geldings.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well Scotty is really a grandpa, many, many times over, he was a breeding stallion for the first decade or so of his life, he is 20 this year. He has a more important job now, he packs my granddaughter around for leadline.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Our Granny is 24 years young, her grandson actually placed in the RDS this year.. here is her from this weekend's events...

















At 24 she still knows how to do her job, and does it darned well. We finished 1st in her class and reserve champion in our division. I have to say she LOVES the shows... she knows whats happening when she is bathed and the horsebox arrives out front - she is only short of puttin herself on. :lol:


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

This is Cabari, my 27 year old Arabian gelding 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

All these senior grannies & grandpas all look fat & sassy.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

My mare at 27:



















More photos here:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-memorials/memorial-sweet-girl-399593/


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are my mares : Sugar, (23), Laney, (21) and my heart horse, Star, (23). They are all in good health, and will be with me for many more years, Lord willing!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

This was not my horse but he was one that I took care of and loved a lot. He has since passed but not until the ripe old age of 34. I loved this old guy!

OTTB - Missouri


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's our oldest! Rags is 24 years old, and still going strong. My husband just rode him today. He's starting to sway slightly and is going a bit gray in the face, but he's sound and opinionated as ever! We recently had a new saddle fitted to him to make sure he's as comfortable as he can be. I hope we have many, many more years together!


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh my! I have to agree with waresbear, fat and sassy! All of your seniors are gorgeous , keep 'em coming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Freckles, not a good picture but the only I have on the computer.



Her son, Thunder.



Three of her grandkids.
Cloud








TJ








Flash


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is Isabel, she turned 20 this February.

Old lady droopy lower lip:









She's still full of energy and a fun ride though, most people would never guess she's in her 20s.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here are our two Paint mares that are grandmothers many times over. "Angel", our 20 year old, lead mare and penner, and "Mandy", our 19 year old halter/brood mare. We don't show now, so Angel is our do anything, go anywhere, calm, lead trail horse, and Mandy is happy just being retired and boss mare.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

A couple of my old gelding Romeo, who is still around and has been in the family for 26 years. He is nearly 30 now.

The summer before last, he was looking wonderful at age 28:











After that he unfortunately started losing teeth, and it's been a bit of a struggle to get him through the last summer, when we were also in drought. He spent a lot of time in the garden and his twice-daily supplementary feeds had grown massive. Here he is looking through the window when we were plastering:











He also enjoys nibbling on our tagasaste (tree lucerne) hedges:











A photo of him with a new friend, a little Caspian mare we gave a retirement home after my mare died:











And here he is with all his friends:










Now that winter (growing season) is here, and the clover is growing, he is starting to put more weight on again, which is good news. This fellow can't eat hay anymore and when green grass in unavailable, he depends totally on supplementary feeding with chaff, soaked horse cubes, concentrates like canola, tree lucerne, and whatever he can get from the irrigated lawn. But, he's still enjoying his life, has a good solid gallop with his friends several times a week, and we love to have him around.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the photo of him looking through the window SueC! He still looks handsome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikkibella said:


> I love the photo of him looking through the window SueC! He still looks handsome
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree, he looks to be the definition of a horse with a "kind eye," especially in that picture.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Nikkibella and egrogan, he is a very kind horse. We had a girl with a disability visit a while back and she can't actually talk at all or move much, but loves horses. She was in her family's van and unable to get out, and we brought Romeo to the van and gave the girl some treats to feed him. She was totally delighted and the horse stayed and nuzzled her for a long time after the treats were finished. (He was halterless and at liberty.) He is kind to people in general but made an especial fuss of this girl.

I think you might be interested to know that we got him at age 3 as an "uncontrollable" horse, about to go on a meat truck. He'd been badly handled by "big" professional harness trainers, who were using an electric whip on this horse to correct his behaviour, instead of their brains. He fought back and developed a habit of jumping the guard rail of trotting tracks with the cart and driver attached, smashing everything to smithereens. (Good on him is what I say. That's no way to train a horse. Usually the consequences are more one-sided. :evil He even got banned by the trotting association.

My father picked this horse up at a disposal auction for a dime. He had the full sister, who was his most successful race mare. Their whole family was racing royalty, which is why people had tried to take shortcuts with this obviously athletic horse after buying him for a bucket of money at the yearling auction. At our place he was treated decently and responded in kind. Like a lot of horses like that, he was very happy to be somewhere calm and nice where the monkeys weren't crazy. He was very responsive to calm and kind training and my father actually got him re-admitted to trotting tracks and raced him for a number of years. Unfortunately we could never totally cure him of his nerves around racing, so he "ran the race in the stable" so to speak, and though he placed, he never ran to his physical potential because of it. He'd frequently lead by 50m at the start of the race and then be pipped at the post.

However, he was a fabulous riding horse, and away from the racetrack, had none of these nerves. He moved like an Andalusian under saddle and was a super jumper. We never regretted buying this horse and had many years of happy riding together - various family members and friends rode him. I last rode him 18 months ago but nowadays, we take him for walks on the lead and just love having him around. He often keeps me company when I am gardening.

If you ever see me defend the notion of bonding with a horse on the forum, this is a prime example of why.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you for your story SueC ! That's what I was looking for when I started this thread, stories of the long, special bonds people have with their horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazyLegs262 (Jan 17, 2014)

Here's my old girl, Crazy Legs. She is 24 and still barrel racing. I wouldn't mind having about 20 of her.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Crazy Legs is adorable! Such a pretty color <3


----------



## CrazyLegs262 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you! She's a great horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

SueC- sorry to hijack, but do you happen to have any better/closer photos of the caspian mare you own, that you'd be willing to pm me? I'm working with a little mare who is supposed to be a caspian, and I'm curious whether they bear any resemblance to each other conformation/heightwise.

Love everyone's oldies, by the way! They all look beautifully cared for.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Endiku said:


> SueC- sorry to hijack, but do you happen to have any better/closer photos of the caspian mare you own, that you'd be willing to pm me? I'm working with a little mare who is supposed to be a caspian, and I'm curious whether they bear any resemblance to each other conformation/heightwise.
> 
> Love everyone's oldies, by the way! They all look beautifully cared for.












Here she is with Sunsmart. Both are in restricted grazing 16h+ a day because of their whale tendencies. (I am working harder than my horse at the moment, which is not his fault. )

Better photos of Caspians here:

https://www.google.com/search?q=cas...are%2Fhorsebreeds%2Fcaspianhorse.html;291;295


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Love seeing everyone's oldies! 

Here's Rio, my 20 year old Thoroughbred. I think he's the most beautiful horse in all the world. Bony sway back and all.


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

This is my mare, Snowflake. She turned 35 this past May 21st. She's the appaloosa in the background.

http://www.horseforum.com/members/103457/album/snowflake-12410/snowflake-pasture-july-2014-91138.jpg


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

here's Snowflake for you! She deserves to be seen straight up!


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Everyone has some good lookin grannies!! Here is Gigi. She is a 31 year old pony (breed unknown). She has been used for everything but mostly barrel racing and other speed events, but she is retired now. She was the one that tought me how to ride! She has to be fed far away from the other horses because they all happen to like her feed the best, so I can hop up on her bareback and bridleless and she will gallop to her food bucket then patiently wait for me to get off and give her feed to her one pic is her from a few weeks ago, and another is this last winter jumping on her.


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Waresbear for fixing the photo. It took me ages just to figure out how to post the link. I'm really not much good with my computer short of turning it on and using google. Drive my husband mad because I'm always asking him to help


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Spiritandjuniper--Gigi is adorbs :>


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zexious said:


> Spiritandjuniper--Gigi is adorbs :>


Thank ya! She's my girl


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

For those of you that haven't seen... Gator. He is my 21 year old Hunt-Type Paint


----------

